# single internal hemorrhoid



## heathermc (May 11, 2012)

What is the correct code to use for excision of internal hemorroid single column?  Would it be 46945?  Confused since it states by ligation....please help...thanks.


----------



## syllingk (May 11, 2012)

Need more info. How was the procedure done?


----------



## heathermc (May 14, 2012)

anus was dilated and one internal hem. was excised with scalpel and closed with sutures.


----------



## syllingk (May 15, 2012)

46255.
Guidelines state that when it says and it means and/or.


----------



## heathermc (May 15, 2012)

which "guidelines" are you referring to?  i would like to see it in black and white that and means and/or.


----------



## Lujanwj (May 15, 2012)

I'd suggested 46255-52.  -52 for not doing external.  The code does not describe AND/OR (see Repair or musclo which has extensive use of AND/OR).  Must do both or reduce your services.


----------

